# Siding for my loft



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi folks,

I need all you construction wizzes out there to give me some advice. Does anyone out there have any experience with SmartSide panel siding? It seems to be much cheaper than traditional wood sidings, but I was wondering about its durability. Since I will be needing about 40 sheets of this stuff the money saved would be sizeable. (Money I could spend on an electronic clock maybe!  ) Anyway, if anyone has had some experience with this stuff I sure would appreciate any info.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I looked it up and it sounds ok to me . It has a good warranty 7 years mat and labor then the thirty year on the rest. So it should not only look ok but work. Perhaps the only thing might be your weed eating around the loft if you hit it over the years But painted and maintained it sounds trust worthy to use.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If hitting it with a weedwhacker is the only concern then I should be o.k. since the loft is 7 feet off the ground! Thanks for the info.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i learned my lesson this past xmass i asked Santa for an electric clock and i got a timex wrist watch! My fault i should have been more exact on exactly what i wanted but i thought Santa knew everything, then again maybe there are no pigeons at the north pole lol! So if you get your clock by saving a few bucks I'm going to be so jealous it isn't even funny! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Well i learned my lesson this past xmass i asked Santa for an electric clock and i got a timex wrist watch! My fault i should have been more exact on exactly what i wanted but i thought Santa knew everything, then again maybe there are no pigeons at the north pole lol! So if you get your clock by saving a few bucks I'm going to be so jealous it isn't even funny! Wishing you the best!


Sorry you did not get what you asked for, that must have been quite disappointing ...but it is funny.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

